# Toyota Landcruiser Bushcamper for sale



## ozstudent (Feb 6, 2011)

SOLD

G'day!
We are selling our Bushcamper in Sydney or Perth. Has everything for traveling on and off the road for two people. 
1998, 4.2L Diesel Engine, Hightop, Bed, Sink, refridgerator, etx.
Additional solarpanel works very good. The engine is always taken care of and runs very good. Just got it checked by a mechanic and they replaced some things: new timing belt, new oil pump, new oil/filter, new power steering fluids. Got a new clutch in 01/2010, new handbrake, new exhaust pipe. Just the things you need to replace after some time. It also comes with: 2 batteries, 2 tanks each 90L, fridge, sink, bed and all that is usual for a Bushcamper! Of course it does not have 11 seats  could not change it in the system. It is a nice and very well maintained Bushcamper that took us anywhere we wanted to drive and never let us down. If you have any questions, do not hesitate to contact me.


SOLD


----------



## Nyny (Apr 29, 2011)

ozstudent said:


> G'day!
> We are selling our Bushcamper in Sydney or Perth. Has everything for traveling on and off the road for two people.
> 1998, 4.2L Diesel Engine, Hightop, Bed, Sink, refridgerator, etx.
> Additional solarpanel works very good. The engine is always taken care of and runs very good. Just got it checked by a mechanic and they replaced some things: new timing belt, new oil pump, new oil/filter, new power steering fluids. Got a new clutch in 01/2010, new handbrake, new exhaust pipe. Just the things you need to replace after some time. It also comes with: 2 batteries, 2 tanks each 90L, fridge, sink, bed and all that is usual for a Bushcamper! Of course it does not have 11 seats  could not change it in the system. It is a nice and very well maintained Bushcamper that took us anywhere we wanted to drive and never let us down. If you have any questions, do not hesitate to contact me.
> ...


Hi,

We are french people so we don't speak very well english.

Is your car still for sale ? Your car really interests us so thank you for answering us even if it is already sold. Thanks a lot.

Regards,
Alice et Michel


----------



## ozstudent (Feb 6, 2011)

G'Day Alice and Michel,
we already sold the car. 
Regards, Heiko


----------

